# [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?



## thoast3 (19. November 2015)

*[Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Willkommen zum Review des Cryorig C7!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank an eTonix Media PR | Share good News bzw. CRYORIG | Research Idea Gear für die Bereitstellung des Samples 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt*
1. Verpackung
2. Zubehör
3. Der Kühler im Detail
4. Installation
5. Temperaturen und Lautstärke
6. Fazit

1. Verpackung

Die Verpackung ist kaum größer als der eigentliche Kühler und besteht aus dünnem Karton. Sie ist größtenteils in weiß-schwarz gehalten; an der Seite kann man, in schwarzen Lettern auf weißem Grund, den Namen des Kühlers lesen.
In der Packung befindet sich ein großer, brauner Karton, der den Kühler und das Zubehör enthält.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Das Zubehör

Das Zubehör fällt reichhaltig aus: Neben dem Kühler, einer Universal-Backplate aus Kunststoff, einer großen Spritze Cryorig-CP7-Wärmeleitpaste, einer Registrierungskarte, einer Bedienungsanleitung und vier Muttern findet auch ein Werkzeug, um die Muttern anzuziehen, im Karton Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Der Kühler im Detail

Cryorigs C7 ist mit den Maßen 97 x 97 x 47 mm (Länge x Breite x Höhe) sehr kompakt; laut Hersteller bleibt er allen Keep-Out-Zonen von Intel und AMD fern. Er unterstützt die Sockel 1150, 1151, 1155, 1156, AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+, FM1, FM2 und FM2+.
Trotz der geringen Größe wurde ein 92-mm-Lüfter mit weißem Impeller verbaut. Dieser ist nur 15 mm hoch und besitzt ein leichtes Lagerschleifen. Die Besonderheit ist der Rahmen, bei dem bewusst an mehreren Stellen Material weggelassen wurde ("Quad Air Inlet"). Laut Cryorig soll dies den Durchsatz verbessern. Wegen des speziellen Befestigungssystems (der Lüfter wurde mit einem Plastikrahmen, der vier Entkopplungsgummis besitzt, verschraubt) lässt sich der Lüfter leider nicht ohne Weiteres tauschen. 
Angeschlossen wird der Luftschaufler über ein nicht ganz blickdicht gesleevtes 4-Pin-PWM-Kabel.
Der Kühlkörper besteht aus einigermaßen stabilen Aluminiumlamellen mit sehr geringem Abstand. Es lässt sich vermuten, dass der Lüfter deshalb mit hohen Drehzahlen arbeiten muss, um für eine zufriedenstellende Kühlleistung zu sorgen. In diesem Kühlblock sind vier vernickelte 6-mm-Heatpipes eingelassen, die in eine kleine, ebenfalls vernickelte Bodenplatte eingelassen wurden. Die Kontaktfläche der Bodenplatte ist auf Hochglanz poliert und leicht konvex.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Installation (AM3+)

Die Installation läuft wie folgt ab:
1. Das AMD-Retention-Modul wird entfernt.
2. Die vier Metallausleger mit den Schrauben werden an den richtigen Positionen am Kühlkörper festgeschraubt.
3. Es wird etwas Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU aufgetragen.
4. Der C7 wird auf das Mainboard gesetzt, so dass die vier langen Schrauben durch die vier Öffnungen im Mainboard durchgleiten.
5. Die Universal-Backplate wird von hinten ans Mainboard gedrückt und die Schrauben des Kühlkörpers werden durch die richtigen Löcher der Backplate geführt.
6. Die vier Muttern werden auf die Schrauben gelegt und festgezogen.
Dabei kommt es zu einem Problem: Die Schrauben sind zu kurz, um die Muttern richtig herum (wie in der Anleitung beschrieben) festzuziehen. Sie müssen falsch herum befestigt werden, was die Backplate etwas beschädigt.
Insgesamt ist die Installation sehr einfach, nur das Problem mit den zu kurzen Schrauben trübt den guten Eindruck.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5. Temperaturen und Lautstärke

"25% cooler than stock" verspricht Cryorig. Fairerweise muss dazugesagt werden, dass mit "Stock" in diesem Falle der Boxed-Kühler von Intel und nicht von AMD gemeint ist. Trotzdem: Kann dieses Versprechen gehalten werden?

Aber zuerst zum Testsystem:


Spoiler



AMD FX-6300 @ 1,425 V Kernspannung
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 R5
8 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133
Thermaltake Suppressor F51 mit 1x Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B14-1 (hinten)
MSI R9 270X Hawk mit Raijintek Morpheus (2x Phobya NB-Eloop 1000 rpm)
Seagate ST1000DM003
SanDisk Ultra II
OCZ Vertex+
be Quiet! Straight Power E9 400 Watt
Die CPU wurde für 15 Minuten mit Prime95 Small-FFTs ausgelastet.
Das linke Seitenteil des Suppressor ist offen.
Die Wärmeleitpaste, die jedem Kühler beiligt, wurde bei ihm verwendet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für seine geringe Größe schlägt sich der Cryorig C7 sehr wacker, nur dem Xilence M403 muss er sich geschlagen geben.
Das Werbeversprechen wurde aber nicht eingehalten; C7 und Boxed trennen lediglich 16%.

Der 92-mm-Lüfter, der einen Regelbereich von ca 720-2450 rpm besitzt, bleibt im Idle sehr leise und ist aus einem geschlosssenen Gehäuse nur schwer wahrzunehmen.
Unter Last hört man ihn aber dann doch ziemlich gut heraus, auch wenn er deutlich leiser als der Boxed, der an ein startendes Flugzeug erinnert, bleibt.

6. Fazit

Der Cryorig C7 ist ein ziemlich teurer Kühler für sehr kleine ITX-Systeme, der trotz seiner Größe erstaunlich leistungsfähig ist und deutlich leiser als der Boxed bleibt.
Zu den Pluspunkten kommen noch das schöne Design und das reichhaltige Zubehör.
Insgesamt ist der Cryorig C7 trotz seines hohen Preises empfehlenswert für Liebhaber kleiner Gehäuse. Und als dieser muss man schließlich allgemein mit etwas teureren Komponenten rechnen - siehe u.a. AMD R9 Nano 

Die Vor- und Nachteile des Cryorig C7 auf einen Blick:
+ sehr kompakt
+ für die geringen Abmessungen sehr gute Kühlleistung
+ viel Zubehör
+ schickes Design
+ im Vergleich zum AMD-Boxed leise
+ schnelle Installation...
-...aber mit zu kurzen Schrauben
- ziemlich teuer
- Lüfterwechsel fast unmöglich
- Nebengeräusche des Lüfters (Lagerschleifen)

Der Cryorig C7 verdient sich den Silver-Award!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Links*
Cryorig: CRYORIG | Research Idea Gear
Etonix Media: eTonix Media PR | Share good News
Der Cryorig C7 auf Geizhals: Cryorig C7 (CR-C7A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## thoast3 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Review ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## thoast3 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Hat keiner Interesse?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Der Kühler wäre jetzt für mich persönlich uninteressant - scheint aber für ITX Systeme ideal zu sein.
30 Euro für den Kühler finde ich jetzt auch nicht so teuer. 
Ein Noctua NH-L9i dürfte in etwa in der selben Liga spielen und ist noch einen 10er teurer.

Danke für den Test, mach weiter so


----------



## thoast3 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Na ja, wenn man bedenkt, dass man für knapp 30€ auch den be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder den Xilence M612 Pro (COO.XPCPU.M612.PRO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland bekommt, finde ich den Preis des C7 etwas zu teuer 

Bei Noctua zahlt man halt immer ein bisschen mehr (es lohnt sich aber auch ab und zu) 

Dankeschön


----------



## DaBlackSheep (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Da hast du allerdings auch wieder Recht.


----------



## Goldrabe (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Hallo thoast,

wenn ich etwas Kritik ausüben darf;
1. dein Temperaturen Test ist nicht klar definiert, ich mein, laufen die Lüfter auf 5,7 oder 12v ? bei wieviel RPM? der Grafik könnte man noch ein (Niedriger ist besser) und sind die Temperaturen in Kelvin oder Celsius gemessen? wie sind die Temperaturen unter 5, 7 und 12v ? schön wäre noch ein Lautstärkeangabe also keine persönliche, um einfach ein Vergleich zu haben. Wieviel Watt TDP kann der kühler denn "kühlen"? und wie hast du die Temperaturen gemessen?

2. Wie ist die Wärmeleitpaste zu beurteilen? lässt sie sich gut verwenden? Welche Methode wurde beim auftragen angewendet (kleiner Kleks in der Mitte, oder verstrichen)?
Und dein Fazit mit der AMD R9 Nano verstehe ich nicht ganz, was macht die im Fazit?

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber so ein paar Details würden mich schon interessieren aber im großen und ganzen finde ich dein Review ganz okay 


Edit:



thoast3 schrieb:


> "25% cooler than stock" verspricht Cryorig. Fairerweise muss dazugesagt werden, dass mit "Stock" in diesem Falle der Boxed-Kühler von Intel und nicht von AMD gemeint ist. Trotzdem: Kann dieses Versprechen gehalten werden?"
> 
> " [..] Das Werbeversprechen wurde aber nicht eingehalten; C7 und Boxed trennen lediglich 16%."




 Achso was mit noch aufgefallen ist, deine Aussagen passen nicht zusammen, der C7 wurde auf dein AMD Testsystem getestet und nicht auf einer Intel Plattform.


Edit: Für Mich hat der Xilence M403 in dem Test nichts zu suchen, spielt zwar in der selben Preisklasse mit, ist aber ein Tower Kühler und kein Top-Blow-Kühler

.. jetzt sag ich nichts mehr :x


Grüße


----------



## thoast3 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*



Goldrabe schrieb:


> Hallo thoast,
> 
> wenn ich etwas Kritik ausüben darf;
> 1. dein Temperaturen Test ist nicht klar definiert, ich mein, laufen die Lüfter auf 5,7 oder 12v ? bei wieviel RPM? der Grafik könnte man noch ein (Niedriger ist besser) und sind die Temperaturen in Kelvin oder Celsius gemessen? wie sind die Temperaturen unter 5, 7 und 12v ? schön wäre noch ein Lautstärkeangabe also keine persönliche, um einfach ein Vergleich zu haben. Wieviel Watt TDP kann der kühler denn "kühlen"? und wie hast du die Temperaturen gemessen?
> ...


Danke erst mal für deine konstruktive Kritik, für so was bin ich immer zu haben 

Die Lüfter lasse ich von EasyTune6 automatisch regeln. Der Cryorig hatte in Prime ca 2000 rpm drauf, also nur halb so viel wie der Boxed.
Die Temperaturen wurden mit HWinfo64 in °C gemessen.
Mangels Messgerät kann ich dir zur Lautstärke keine konkreten Zahlen angeben, ich werde mir wohl zuerst eins anschaffen müssen ^^
Laut Cryorig kann der Kühler 100 Watt abführen, wegen der guten Messwerte traue ich ihm aber noch etwas mehr zu.

Die Wärmeleitpaste lässt sich auch bei Raumtemperatur dank der guten Konsistenz einfach auftragen und scheint recht hochwertig zu sein (besitzt auch im Vergleich zur Arctic MX-2 einen hohen Metallanteil). Ich habe einfach einen Klecks in die Mitte gemacht und dann den Kühler draufgeklatscht. 
Die R9 Nano ist ja speziell für ITX-Gehäuse entwickelt, genau wie der C7. Im Vergleich zu (größeren) Konkurrenzprodukten (zum Beispiel GTX 980, Xilence A402), die das gleiche leisten, sind sie aber deutlich teurer. Das im Fazit war nur ein Versuch einer Erklärung, warum der C7 relativ teuer ist 

Dass Cryorig von einem Intel-Testsystem gesprochen hat, ist mir schon klar, habe ich ja auch erwähnt, aber da der FX-6300 einen einigermaßen ähnlichen Boxed-Kühler und gleichzeitig mehr TDP besitzt, hat es mich interessiert, ob es auch dort zutrifft.

Natürlich kann man C7 und M403 nicht gut vergleichen wegen unterschiedlicher Konzepte, aber ich wollte prüfen, wie der C7 gegen einen kleinen, günstigen Tower-Kühler dasteht und er hat sich ja wirklich wacker geschlagen 

EDIT:
So sieht´s in Easy Tune 6 aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pittermann (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Schöner Test!

Einen Kritikpunkt habe ich: Beim Temperatur-Diagramm sollte die Skala - wie bei allen Diagrammen - bei Null, und nicht wie hier bei 40 beginnen. Sonst wirkt der Unterschied viel größer, als er eigentlich ist.


----------



## thoast3 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Ok, danke, merk ich mir


----------



## loler24 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Die beste Kühlung währe ein Radiator wie dieser: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 50mm Dual | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany . Oder Für leisere PCs: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 80mm Dual | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | WasserkÃ¼hlung | Aquatuning Germany .


----------



## thoast3 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Nicht jeder hat so viel Geld zur Verfügung


----------



## Crash-Over (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Manche Leute stehen lieber auf ne gute Luftkühlung.Ich finde ne  ordentliche Luftkühlung auch geil mir persönlich sind lieber die Waküs ,hat jetzt nix mit deinem Test zu tuen Thoast3


----------



## Sani666 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: [Review] Cryorig C7 - Qualität kostet, oder nicht?*

Der Review ist denke ich eher für kleine ITX Plattformen, in denen eine Wakü meist keinen Platz findet.
Ansonsten find ichs ganz gut nur die von Goldrabe angesprochenen Kritikpunkte sind mir auch aufgefallen^^
Hättest vielleicht noch dazu schreiben sollen das, der Xilence Kühler nur als Vergleich zu größeren Kühlern dient. 

Ansonsten mach weiter so hat mir schon ganz gut gefallen


----------

